# Can you apply SWAROVSKI hotfix crystals with a heat press?



## SHELLY53 (Mar 12, 2008)

*Re: Swarovski crystals contain lead?*

I WOULD LIKE TO KNOW IF A COULD APPLY SWAROSKI HOTFIX CRYSTALS WITH A HEAT PRESS AND DO I NEED TO PUT A TELFON SHEET OVER THEM IN ORDER TO PRESS THEM ONTO THE GARMENT?


----------



## charles95405 (Feb 1, 2007)

*Re: Swarovski crystals contain lead?*

yes you can use a heat press to fix hot-fix crystals to a garment. I think I would use a teflon sheet if you are manually placing by hand. Mainly because carefully placing the sheet would keep crystals from shifting as you press and insure your platen is not scratched by the crystal


----------



## dailytrendsnyc (Nov 29, 2008)

you can purchase swarvoski hot fix rhinestones from Swarovski Flatback Rhinestones Crystal Store


----------



## veedub3 (Mar 29, 2007)

When placing stones by hand I just use the mylar paper used when making the design and not the teflon sheet when heat pressing. If by chance one needs to be reseated after pulling up the mylar paper I will then place the single stone on the garment then put a teflon sheet on top to protect the upper platten on my heat press. 

Veedub3


----------



## sjidohair (Apr 9, 2008)

i agree with the above, you can most certainly use these beautiful stones,, with a heat press, and they adhere awesome, i too have my mylar over the top, but i always use a teflon sheet inside the garment as the glue seeps into the inside, this protects the inside of the garment, and I also place one on top, to protect my platen incase a stone has pierced my mylar when heated, and protects the platen from getting scratches or glue on it,.


----------



## Buechee (Dec 22, 2005)

dailytrendsnyc said:


> you can purchase swarvoski hot fix rhinestones from Swarovski Flatback Rhinestones Crystal Store


Nice site, is it yours?


----------

